# Gates



## ruthp57 (Oct 22, 2008)

We have a mare that rushes through gates. It has now got so bad that she also does it going into her stable. She is becoming quite dangerous doing this and is going to injur herself. She is great in everyother way. Any ideas on how to solve this?
Ruth


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

what things have you tried? what sort of bridle or head collar are you using? usually it stems from being pushed or rushed through from behind. do you or have you ever had problems with her getting on a horsebox?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

it could also come from her being banged by a gate/door as she went through. my advice is to start with basic walk/halt transitions with you leading the horse in a bridle, to ensure she understands and is obedient to the aid. Position yourself between her head and shoulder so she is neither dragging behind or barging off with you. She should walk round the arena stopping whenever you ask her with only a light pull on the reins, and walking on from a voice aid or if necessary, a tap with a whip in the place where your leg would be when ridden (put the reins in the hand closest to her and use the other hand to reach back and tap her with the whip). Or even better by reading your body language, i.e. you stop - she stops, you walk - she walks. She should not fight you. 

Once you have established basic obedience make sure all gates and doors are wide enough (at least4 foot), make sure the gate or door is wide open when she goes through with another person holding it if necessary so there's no chance of it starting to close on it's own which may frighten her. Lead her in the bridle for the moment until her behaviour improves. Approach the gateway/doorway doing walk/halt transitions every few strides so she doesn't get a chance to build up speed and rush. Talk quietly to her to keep her calm. At first be happy with a quietish walk through the gateway/doorway, eventually building up to getting her to happily halt when she's half way through. Don't go back to leading in a headcollar until it is safe to do so.

If your horse has not been banged by a gate/door and is not frightened, but instead is being naughty, perhaps having got into the habit of rushing through because dinner is on the other side, then the same method will work but you may have to be a bit more forceful when asking her to halt on approach to the gate/door. if she goes to shove you out of the way and run off a sharp "no!" may be necessary. Again, do the leading work in the arena first to establish obedience before you try to work round the gateway/doorway. If you have a naughty, bargey horse the leading work is something you are likely to have to come back to practicing every few weeks or so, to ensure bad habits don't creep back in.


----------

